# Weekend Bargains not to be missed..



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

all prices include 1st class postage, no hidden extras, payments will need to be through paypal as a gift 

Flexipads scratchless drying towel £6.50 (SOLD) 
PoorBoys UMT £3.00 (SOLD) 
PoorBoys DMT £3.00 (SOLD) 
Chemical Guys Glossworks shampoo £8.00 (last one) 
Chemical Guys Diablo wheel Gel £7.00 (SOLD)
Chemical Guys poly clay 3pk £8.00 (last one) 

These prices will last until sunday , all items will be posted Monday morning.. (approx 50% savings)

You will also be entered into the raffle for the chance to win lots of goodies,


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi can i take the diablo and the dmt towel please


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Not looking to start ant trouble but DW banned the Gift payment with Paypal due to troubles in the past, maybe check with Admin:thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I will take a flexipad drying towel please


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ill take a drying towel


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Flexipads drying towel plez

PM payment detail plez :thumb:


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

What's the poor boys stuff ?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

ColinEhm1 said:


> What's the poor boys stuff ?


Drying towels..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Not looking to start ant trouble but DW banned the Gift payment with Paypal due to troubles in the past, maybe check with Admin:thumb:


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266449&highlight=paypal+gift


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

"_*Chemical Guys poly clay 3pk £8.00*_

will take one of these please...:thumb:
rgds stu


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Poor boys UMT please x1
Payment details please.....


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

CG Glossworkz and Diablo pls if both still available, PM with payment details and I'll sort out soonest!


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all thanks for the quick responses, DW may have banned the gift payment but we are a paid trader and such maybe a little more trust. if you don't want to pay this way that's fine I can add the paypal fee to the price?? 

Many thanks I will pm people now with paypal details

Thanks 
Ash
EGD


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Flexipads drying towel please and diablo gel, I think both are still available...


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Payment sent


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Is the CG Glossworx you are selling bigger than the standard 473ml bottle as I normally pay around £8.50 for 473ml bottle mate, if so I would be interested as I love this stuff.:thumb:


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

If the Glossworks is still available yes please to this!


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Gloss works is standard size, 500ml I believe. Still available atm, 1st to pay secures items.. 

Thankyou to all that have paid..

Ash
EGD


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Can you PM payment details?


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Any update on payment details, or has Glossworks now gone?


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Main page updated with remaining few items, thanks to all for quick payments.. 
Ash
EGD


----------



## seaneyb (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll take 2 drying towels


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Okay stick me down for the 2 remaining Poorboys UMT towels to go with my other order. Payment coming through now ....


----------



## MurrayVXR (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll take a Flexipads scratchless drying towel


----------



## seaneyb (Mar 26, 2009)

Done


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

last day on remaining few items, new deals will be appearing soon,


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Pb UMT paid sir
Thanks


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi u refunded me for the UMT ??£3?


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi we did update the list yesterday evening at 8pm. The towels have all gone.. 
Thanks


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Any clay left? If so count me in!


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Order arrived today(!) - many thanks for this!!


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

mine too, cheers...:thumb:


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Likewise many thanks. The Drying towel is so soft, but sheds a bit so I guess a quick run through the wash is in order.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Mines arrived many thank let's hope I win the raffle aswell


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Received mine as well excellent service thank you


----------

